# Fearnet has gone to an early grave



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just notice Fearnet is gone. Comcast bought them out earlier this year and will use the programming in their Chiller and SyFy channels. The channel folded 7/30/14, so there is one less horror channel now.


----------

